# Goat Newbie pooch pics & due date questions



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, so thrilled I found this app! We're new to goats, got our first two Nigerian Dwarf does 10 months ago. We have 4 ND does and a ND buck now, and a mini-Alpine doe and buck. We bought them all as babies so we could raise them around our 5 kids. Sunny is a yearling Nigerian Dwarf doe, she went into standing heat Oct. 3rd and was bred to our ND buck for 3 days. We thought she was bred since she never went back into heat and was always very regular at 20 days. She's supposed to be due in three weeks but I'm thinking she didn't take. She had a bump and a reddish, puffy pooch but now she has neither, no udder coming up either. I'm thinking its back to square one with her.

















Rosie is the same age, also a Nigerian Dwarf doe. She's due either Feb. 20 or March 7th, she was teasing the buck for the later date but wouldn't stand for him (she stood for the earlier date.) she's always been stocky but she's HUGE now, her belly underneath and on both sides (even her rumen) is tight as a drum and she looks like a pony keg with stubby legs. Her udder is just getting flabby and enlarging a little. If she's not bred I give up!!!

















Fiona is our mini-Alpine doe, also a yearling. She was bred Nov.12th, and was so much in heat she was trying to ride the buck at one point. . I'm not 100% sure if she's bred, but she's definitely widened since. Couldn't get a great pooch pic on her, she hates anyone touching her tail, but I tried!

















Now here are the two I really have questions on. They're Nigerian Dwarf twin does, Tuesday and Toby-Mae. They were bred in the end of October, BUT... We had an incident in September where my 5 year old didn't latch either gate properly and all the goats got loose in the barn together. I never saw either of these girls go into standing heat, they just started teasing the bucks through the fence so I put them in the breeding pen with our ND buck. Never went back into heat so I assumed they were bred, due March 17th. BUT, a few weeks ago I noticed they were both building their udders. Now they both have grapefruit-sized red swollen udders with swollen teats. In the last three days, Tuesday's belly has almost disappeared on her right side and she has a small amount of clear or whitish discharge all the time. I'm checking ligaments twice a day. Does anyone have any guesses on which due date, the early Feb 'oopsie' or the March. 17th? 
Toby-Mae:

























Tuesday two weeks ago:









Tuesday one week ago:









Tuesday now:

















If anyone has any insight I'd really appreciate it! I thought I had this figured out until the doe I was sure was bred started looking open and the two does not due until March started acting like they're ready to kid! If Tuesday and Toby aren't bred then I just give up.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can never tell with pooch pics. If I really want to know, I send in a blood sample to BioTracking. The other options are an ultrasound or xray from the vet.

Welcome to TGS! :wave:


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I got lost lookiing at all the pictures but I am new at this so I couldn't tell much. But I love that picture of the little black one with the white on the side sitting down.. Oh so cute


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

New at this pooch test thing too, but I'll take a guess -
Sunny No
Rosie Yes I'd say early date
Fiona Yes
Tobie Yes late date
Tuesday Yes late date


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the insight and the welcome! I'm just going to wait and see I think, I'm just scared of anyone kidding alone since they're all first fresheners. The Nigerians are all bred to our Nigerian buck and our F1 mini alpine to our F1 mini alpine buck so hopefully size won't be an issue. I'm 4 months pregnant with our 6th child and all the trips to the barn are tiring, I hope Tuesday and Toby either pop or quit faking me out!!!


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

Mjgh06- thanks for looking! Would Tuesday have discharge now if she wasn't due until mid-March? It's constant, goes back and forth from clear to white


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Put it this way - 
I have one doe who never shows any discharge - she just drops the baby out.
I have another doe who will start to discharge two months out and another doe who will discharge off and on throughout her whole pregnancy.
Sorry not much help huh...lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the goat spot! I'll take a look at the pooches later :laugh:


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

They sure like to keep us guessing, don't they?  I'll just check ligaments twice a day and see where we end up. Crafty little boogers!!


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not sure about anyone else, but I can feel the babies moving pretty good in the last month. I have 2 does due in 2 weeks and can feel babies moving all the time. Maybe this is a way you could narrow it down. I put both my arms around the mama's belly and feel right in front of her udder. Good luck


----------



## CrookedTreeCheryl (Jan 31, 2013)

I've felt babies move on Rosie, Tuesday and Toby. Toby's get going go wild you can see them from ten feet away! I'm just not sure about dates anymore. The doe I was sure was bred isnt, kinda made me question everything know what I mean?


----------



## sheherazae (Dec 10, 2012)

What ever happened with your does?


----------

